# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  ولــــــــيد  ده يـــــــــوم  بشـــــطـــب ليه زول !!!!

## عمرعثمان

*منذ فترة ليست بالقصيرة ايقنت ان مشكلة المريخ هي في الجيل الوطنى الحالي وحتى القادم من اندية الممتاز الاخرى لصفوف المريخ لن يكون افضل من سابقيه كثيرا وفي البال تجارب عدة من عنتر والامير وحتى مصعب وحمد ومقدم وجزيرة ,فاللاعب الوطنى قمة طموحه دخول كشوفات المريخ فقط وينتهى طموحه في يوم تسجيله بعد الهالة الاعلامية التي تنسحب منه رويدا رويدا.
فالحل في المريخ يسكن في دواخلى من فترة بأنه في الاجيال القادمة اي كانت على شرط ان تكون رضعت من ثدي المريخ الذي رضع منه معظم جيل مانديلا وحتى ابراهومة وجندى نميري كآخر ابناء المريخ الشرعيين .
فاستبشرنا خيرا باقرار الاتحاد بتكوين اجهزة الناشئين والشباب التى بكل تأكيد ستريح الاندية عموما والمريخ خصوصا , فاذا تم اختيار اربعين ناشئ وشاب فبالتأكيد لن يفشلوا جلهم وسنجد منهم من يقدم للزعيم في يوم من الايام.
تابعت من على البعد الاختبارات لهذين الجهازين الى ان اخبرني الحبيب (حسكو) من داخل الاستاد بأن المريخ موعود بلاعب وسط فنان وبالحرف الواحد ( الباص الثرو) الذي افتقدناه من زمن عادل امين وابو عنجة رايته اليوم في استاد المريخ وازداد شغفي لرؤية هذا الشبل ولم اتمكن من متابعة الاختبارات ليخبرني حسكو مرة اخرى بان الشبل اسمه (وليد)
اتاح البدري للشبل وليد بعض المشاركات التى عندها ايقنت بنظرة الحبيب حسكو الثاقبة واليوم ازداد يقيني بان المريخ كسب نجما سيكون حديث الناس لعشرة سنوات قادمة اذا ................. 
فمشاركة وليد في مباراة اليوم قتلت الرتابة والملل الذي اصاب المدرجات بعد النتيجة الكبيرة في الشوط الاول ولم يتوقع احد ان الشوط الثاني ستكون به نوع من المتعة سوى محاولات باسكال في الاختراق كل مرة .
فحقيقة قدم وليد لمسات افتقدناها كثيرا وغابت عن ملاعبنا طويلا وتعتبر مشاركته اختبار للاعبينا قبل الخصوم فوليد اليوم اختبر ذكاء واستيعاب زملائه قبل الخصوم فممر لعاصم عابدين الذي (انلخع ) من التمريرات التى مررها له وليد حتى سقط ب(الخلعة) من احداها ولم يستطع فعل شئ للتمريرة سوى السقوط ارضا وبالمثل بالنسبة لنجم الدين ,فوليد اذا اتيحت له مزيدا من المشاركات سيريح المجلس من خيارات الشطب فتمريرات وليد اختبار حقيقي لزملائه اللاعبين في الذكاء والاستيعاب ,ففي السابق كنا نسمع بان اللاعب الفلاني (حاور) فلان وامتحنه حتى شطبه فالعجب شطب (صالح سنار) واحمد النور وبسطاوي وداريو كان من والهلال بعد اشبعهم بهدلة وبشتنة ومروحة ,لكن ان يشطب لاعب زميله فانها جديدة كرت واظن ان وليد لفاعلها فتمريرات وليد اكبر من ان يستوعبها الكثير من لاعبي المريخ 
فعاصم عابدين الذي ظل يخطئ طوال الشوط الاول و لم ينتبه احد لذلك الا بعد دخول وليد الذي احرجه كثيرا بالتمريرات الجميلة ونجم الدين لم ينال سخط المدرجات الا بعد ان اضاع الكثير من الكرات من تمريرات وليد وحتى طمبل لم ينجو من سخط المدرجات بعد احدى تمريرات الفتى الذهبي
هذا من جانب عام ولكن يجب الا نعطي وليد الكثير من المدح حتى لانفقده ويجب على الاعلام والمدرجات التعامل مع موهبة وليد مقارنة بسنه بالمزيد من الحكمة حتى لايصاب بداء الغرور 

وحقيقة وليد ده يوم بشطب ليه زول
*

----------


## مرهف

*وليد الأحرار قلبو حار ولعاب وحريف وصاحب مهارات فردية ولمسات
سحرية اتمني ان لا يكون مصيره مصير دقاشية
...

*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

وليد الأحرار قلبو حار ولعاب وحريف وصاحب مهارات فردية ولمسات
سحرية اتمني ان لا يكون مصيره مصير دقاشية
...



تسلم ياحبيب 

وليد الاحرار ان شاء الله ومن بعده ستحميه المدرجات قبل كل شئ ,فدقاشية غدروا به باسم السن القانونية ,اما وليد سيجد فرصته كاااااااااااااااملة وبأمر المدرجات طالما ابوجريشة مافي
*

----------


## عجبكو

*بالتاكيد يا عمر وليد نجم كبير و قادم بقوة كبيرة و الاهم انه اصبح معشوق المدرجات نتمنى ان يوفق في مقبل ايامه 

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمرعثمان
					

تسلم ياحبيب 

وليد الاحرار ان شاء الله ومن بعده ستحميه المدرجات قبل كل شئ ,فدقاشية غدروا به باسم السن القانونية ,اما وليد سيجد فرصته كاااااااااااااااملة وبأمر المدرجات طالما ابوجريشة مافي



ربنا يوفقو , لكن عدم اللعب لفترة طويلة يخصم من مهارة اللاعب الكثير , نتمنى أن ينتبه لذلك مدربو  :البتغلبو العبو , حتى يمنح فرص أكثر بالتدريج خاصة حينما نكون منتصرين , صانع الألعاب يحتاج لعب موسمين كلاعب أساسى حتى تظهر موهبته الحقيقية و تتراكم خبراته , اللهم حل معضلة صناعة اللعب فى الزعيم بوليد , و وفقه وثبت أقدامه يا الله .
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله ي رب يتسجل في المريخ حتي يكون اضافة حقيقية له
                        	*

----------


## monzir ana

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله ي رب يتسجل في المريخ حتي يكون اضافة حقيقية له



هو مسجل وين ؟؟؟؟!!!!!:dunno:
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خليهو يشطب ينضف لينا الكشف المليان كومبارس
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*قوووووووووووووووووولوا ماشاءالله
قعلا لاعب سيكون له مستقبل مبهر ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*ياعمر عثمان الله يديك العافيه

&feature=player_embedded
*

----------


## مناوي

*الله يكفينا شر الشفع المابعملوا حاجه غير الهطرقه الاعلامية
*

----------


## محمد star

*وليد الحار بلعب بعقل ربنا يخليه لينا
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*الهم اجعله من جنود الزعيم الاوفياء
*

----------

